# transformers



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello this is my first post here

Note I'm very new to this stuff

Im looking to modify some transformers iv collected ,i want to step them up to a very low voltage but very high amperage.

I have one microwave oven transformer that i know i can do this with for sure because it still has it's primary winding and im going to rewire the other side with as many turns of 10 gauge as possible.

My question is 

I have other very different style transformers that im wondering if i could also rewire them and use them in series

One has just one large gap for one winding ,im wondering if i could add my own primary along with the secondary even with this one section gap.

The other one is from a neon light and it has 2 secondary s iv never seen this but looks very interesting to me


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi STP123

Are you planning on using the transformers to build a stick welder by any chance ?


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep you guessed it but i don't have enough transformers yet i know i need at least 5-10 large transformers. Well maybe not over 5 because i plan on using 110volts


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You don't need that many transformers to weld things, but that all depends on the thickness and the type of material you plan on working with. By using just 2 transformers you get a 70 amp welder that has plenty enough juice for home projects.


Here's an awesome link with step by step instructions on how to build one. http://aaawelder.com/70amp.html


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

octaneman said:


> Here's an awesome link with step by step instructions on how to build one. http://aaawelder.com/70amp.html


That is awesome - thanks


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

octaneman said:


> You don't need that many transformers to weld things, but that all depends on the thickness and the type of material you plan on working with. By using just 2 transformers you get a 70 amp welder that has plenty enough juice for home projects.
> 
> 
> Here's an awesome link with step by step instructions on how to build one. http://aaawelder.com/70amp.html



THANKS octaneman ,i found these links very useful and entertaining. I copied the web pages and pics for easy access later on in my project ,i think there is enough information to answer my questions in those pages somewhere iv just got to look.


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

i need some guidance on a software utility and i don't want to start another thread

i'm looking for a all in one electronic mathematical equation buster and formula program of some sort or freeware ,more than one is not a problem 

as long as it covers all fields of basic electrical equations 

iv also been stressing schematics

If anyone of you guys know please share ,would be greatly appreciated THANKS


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here is a link to download a great little program that will suit your needs. 

http://www.programmersheaven.com/download/846/download.aspx


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Link seems to be broken ,i tried cutting the URL down to just the web site but all im getting is service not available.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Refresh it a few times. I had the same issue.


----------

